# Neve nos Açores, 12 e 13 de Março de 2011



## Hazores (13 Mar 2011 às 00:13)

boa noite 

hoje, pela primeira vez vi  neve a cair na serra de santa bárbara, ilha terceira.
embora não tenha acumulado como no ano passado, mas deu para "matar saudades", amanhã de manhã e, segundo as previsões do IM, a queda de neve pode continuar

a cota devia de rondar os 900 m de altitude

deixo aqui algumas fotos de hoje

















e como não podia deixar de ser, para o Meteopt


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (13 Mar 2011 às 16:26)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Março 2011*

Algumas fotos da neve


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (13 Mar 2011 às 16:38)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Março 2011*

E aqui vão mais algumas!


----------



## Gerofil (13 Mar 2011 às 22:08)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Março 2011*

Açores: Neve em S. Miguel



Vídeo SAPO

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/TqZdlmN6SGU2mLJdvVzm"]Neve na Lagoa do Fogo - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (13 Mar 2011 às 23:16)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Março 2011*

Aqui vão mais fotos de neve, que amigos meus me enviaram.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (13 Mar 2011 às 23:36)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Março 2011*

Aqui vão mais algumas


----------



## Norther (18 Mar 2011 às 20:48)

Ascenção ao cimo do Pico dia 15 Março, em principio vou la ter com eles pa subir em Agosto


----------



## Dan (18 Mar 2011 às 21:38)

A montanha do Pico fica espectacular assim com neve


----------



## GARFEL (18 Mar 2011 às 22:21)

Norther disse:


> Ascenção ao cimo do Pico dia 15 Março, em principio vou la ter com eles pa subir em Agosto
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YuMT3dL8IjM



Sem querer menosprezar a grande quantidade de fabulosos trabalhos de video e foto aqui do forum, este vosso deixou-me deslumbrado
grande trabalho
grande curte a vossa
grande bem estar que devem ter tido lá bem no alto
para mim...............muito provavelmenete a melhor cena que vi no forum
só posso agradecer a partilha
obrigado


----------



## Z13 (18 Mar 2011 às 22:42)

Norther disse:


> Ascenção ao cimo do Pico dia 15 Março, em principio vou la ter com eles pa subir em Agosto
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YuMT3dL8IjM



Grande vídeo! 

Parabéns!


----------



## nilnunes (19 Mar 2011 às 21:41)

Norther disse:


> Ascenção ao cimo do Pico dia 15 Março, em principio vou la ter com eles pa subir em Agosto
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YuMT3dL8IjM



Foi sem duvida uma aventura muito boa... este ano tem sido muito bom de neve na montanha do Pico e já lá tinha ido várias vezes... sempre muito bom... mas nascer do sol lá de cima com este nevão foi sem duvida uma experiência memorável...

Nilton Nunes


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Mar 2011 às 22:31)

Belas fotos 

Uma delicia para quem gosta de neve .


----------



## iceworld (20 Mar 2011 às 23:06)

Muito bom!!


----------



## MSantos (21 Mar 2011 às 00:00)

Espectacular pessoal


----------



## Norther (21 Mar 2011 às 10:20)

nilnunes disse:


> Foi sem duvida uma aventura muito boa... este ano tem sido muito bom de neve na montanha do Pico e já lá tinha ido várias vezes... sempre muito bom... mas nascer do sol lá de cima com este nevão foi sem duvida uma experiência memorável...
> 
> Nilton Nunes



Bem vindo ao forum Nilton, assim fica mais completo o forum, abraso


----------

